# More from Freeport.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Stunning......can you give up the settings?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice, great exposure and colors on that one. That's a tough shot, but you got it right. You can still see detail in the shadow of the dune, but the sky is not blown out at all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys

SS 1/2"
ISO 640
APT F11
Canon 50D, Canon 10-22mm @ 11mm



Africanut said:


> Stunning......can you give up the settings?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fred, this is wonderful shot! I like everything about it. I was thinking about going to the beach too. Your shot from last week inspired me to get back out there.
I ended up you know where again.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Forgot to add, I used a Lee filter system, .6 ND Gard 4x6".


stargazer said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> SS 1/2"
> ISO 640
> ...


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is sweet. I love the exposure. Great shot.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Africanut said:


> Stunning......can you give up the settings?


Down load a copy of opanda exif reader. It's free. Right click will give you all the info on most posted shots. It's really useful to see what was done on a specific shot.

I like that little moon up there..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

awesome work, thanks for sharing your gift


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I keep coming back to this photogaraph just to look at it again. It is really outstanding in my opinion.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Brent, glad you enjoy it.


Brent said:


> I keep coming back to this photogaraph just to look at it again. It is really outstanding in my opinion.


----------

